
Microsoft PM Explains Why Chromium Edge Can’t Run Google Earth (PNaCl) - cpeterso
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-pm-explains-why-chromium-edge-can-t-run-google-earth/
======
envolt
Is it not similar to how YouTube killed IE6 and Chrome is killing Mozilla
Firefox?

